# Question about Wheat



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I hear that dogs don't tolerate wheat very well, yet my breeder recommends mixing a teaspoon of nutritional yeast flakes, a teaspoon of flax seed and a teaspoon of wheat germ in with the food. If dogs can't tolerate wheat , then is wheat germ ok? My vet says it's good too. Anyone every heard of this?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> I hear that dogs don't tolerate wheat very well, yet my breeder recommends mixing a teaspoon of nutritional yeast flakes, a teaspoon of flax seed and a teaspoon of wheat germ in with the food. If dogs can't tolerate wheat , then is wheat germ ok? My vet says it's good too. Anyone every heard of this?


Wheat germ is considered a "super food" It actually has great health benefits....I choose not to feed wheat or grain products to my dog but that is my choice. Not all dogs are intolerant to wheat or grains, I just don't feel they "need" them....wheat germ though is a power house and as a supplement it would differ in quantity than if it were used as a food source in the diet, so you will need to make the choice based on you and your dog....just a note, not sure if you're using flax oil, whole seed or meal, but it needs to be ground (or use the oil) or it will basically run right through the dog.....

here's a good description of wheat germ:

What is Wheat Germ?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I do use ground, milled flax seed


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I won't feed wheat, but don't have as much problem with supplements that contain wheat germ, if the dog is okay with it. I would *not* use it in a dog that is allergic or sensitive to wheat.

Similarly with the yeast flakes - some GSDs are real prone to yeasty ears, and GSDs in particular are susceptible to yeast infections. I would be cautious adding yeast to a GSDs diet. My other dog, does great with it in her diet.

Both mine do get fresh ground flax nightly also


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use organic flax seed oil. 


Wolfiesmom said:


> I do use ground, milled flax seed


----------

